# Pet Valu and their Dog Wash stations ...



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Just used this and what a great idea! 

For $10 (in my area) you get the use of their "bathtub", plastic aprons for the owners, shampoo, towels and blow dryer. The tubs here are tiled and about 2 1/2 to 3 feet tall with steps leading to them. They have temperature adjustment, use a garden hose pistol grip sprayer and you can adjust how gentle the water comes out. It was a great experience and I recommend it to anyone who just wants to wash their dog!

The only thing is the shampoo we used (puppy) didn't have a lot of fragrance after Zoey was dried so if that matters to you simply bring your own.

The place is about 1/2 hour away so the whole thing was 1 1/2 hours by the time we traveled and washed/blew dried Zoey but it would have taken almost as long if we did it at home after washing her and cleaning up from a wet dog.

Anyway, just wanted to pass this along to anyone who may not know about it (I just found out last week!).


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

We have a self wash in my area too. It's $20 here, but considering I have large and long haired breeds, a typical trip to a groomer runs me anywhere from $80 just for a brushing, bath, and blow out, to over $100 for the full service bath and haircut. So it's good deal for me for sure. I can bathe the dogs at home, but it's definitely much easier with the proper tub, and I can't ever get them as nice looking as I can when I'm able to blow dry them.

It's definitely worth doing some googling to see if you have one in your area, in my opinion


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

We have one here $15

They even come equipped with a force drier...but it's pretty weak and loud. 

Quite a selection of shampoos as well.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We used to take our 115-pound lab to a do-it-yourself pet wash. The first time we went there, I wasted about 20 of our 30 minutes trying to coax him up into a huge tub. Finally I had a truly great idea and tried to lift him.

I pulled some abdominal muscles I wasn't aware I had while getting him about 1/2 inch off the ground. For about six weeks, I couldn't lift a gallon of milk.

Then we realized they had floor drains and we could wash him on the floor.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Luckily at the pet valus here (we have 2) 
If you go during a slow time and no one is waiting for it, then you can take all day. 

My local ones have the best employees though. 
A lady there even sat in the tub to convince Vitae that it's a fun place.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Our local mini-chain of pet stores has self serve washes in each store. I only use in the winter once or twice a season, but for $10 with shampoo, towels, force dryers and no need to clean up my bathroom, it is great.

What i really like is that they have both the raised wash stations and step-in ones with just a 8 inch ledge or so for big dogs and a rubber mat for both in the tile tub and for the area next to it for safety entering and exiting. Sprayers are like the ones in a commerical kitchen's dishwashing area, easy to grip and spray a little or a lot. But the really nice feature at one of the stores is that each wash station is divided by concrete block walls and latching metal gates with a small area next to each tub for drying the dog and for the person to stand. So no worries about a wet dog escaping or about a strange dog approaching yours, etc.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

No wonder people always seem shocked at our dog wash prices :/ we charge $5(per dog) if you use your own shampoo and $8(per dog) if ours. I've never actually seen another dog wash so I didnt know that wasn't typical lol

Now I am curious to check out dog washes at other places


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I've used the self service dog wash at my doggie daycare for some of my fosters with thick coats that need the forced air dryer if I didn't want two days of wet dog. Cost about $15. Most dogs I can and do just wash at home with no trouble. I do enjoy the raised tubs, super absorbent towels, and forced air dryers at the self wash station.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Miss Bugs said:


> No wonder people always seem shocked at our dog wash prices :/ we charge $5(per dog) if you use your own shampoo and $8(per dog) if ours. I've never actually seen another dog wash so I didnt know that wasn't typical lol
> 
> Now I am curious to check out dog washes at other places



I think pricing is mostly based on the cost of living in your area. I'm in a very high cost of living area so $15 is a great deal here. I know other places that charge up to $25 for the same service near me.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

We don't try to make money off our dog wash, its just an extra service we offer, we let our clients use it for free following daycare or boarding. I've had people outright refuse to pay our rate..as in they insist on paying double or more because its "too cheap"(we just donate extra to rescue) so its not a cost of living thing. I just didn't realize many we're "that much" higher is all


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

For us with Zoey being short haired a grooming costs about $35-$45 so $10 is a bargain. The only other thing a groomer would do is a nail trim but that's also about $10 at Petsmart, I have never cut nails and am extremely worried that I would cut the quick. I guess $25 would be a bargain if groomers charge a lot, I think we paid about $50 for having Maggie groomed 3 years ago but she was long haired and they would clip her to look like a lab.

This particular place had 3 washing stations all were raised, having a floor drain would be a good idea. We went during the week so it wasn't that busy, there were 2 people there washing their dogs, one of them being a Golden Retriever so the tubs are kind of large.

Seeing all the hair that came off of Zoey we were happy that it wasn't in our bathtub! LOL!! It seems that I am behind the times with this ... We definitely will be using this again!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

We have a shop that's opening their wash stations in September and will be offering a free wash service for the whole month! I was SO excited to hear that as they're literally a 6 minute drive from my house and the best part is that they clean up the mess at the end!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

In a creative business move, a CAR wash near me has a pet wash station. A small lobby area with a single metal tub stand, sprayer, and dryer but no towels. Only $5. Makes great sense for them to have a little extra-value service since they already have the hot water and the drainage set-up for the car washing portion. Take the car and dog to the park and both get all muddy? Wash them both for under $10.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

We also have a self-wash place, at a car wash. They have three separate little rooms, and it's nice but kind of expensive. It's supposed to be ~$1 per minute for the first 10 min, then cheaper after that, but every time I go I'll take 10min and it will charge me $15 or something. I should start paying in cash because I don't trust the amounts it charges the credit card. Watson has a lot of coat and a full bath on him probably takes 20min. Still way better than doing it at home though! I do bring my own shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't realize they were rare. . .every newer car wash around here has a dog wash room. I've never used one but I'm told it costs $8 to start the thing (10 minutes maybe?) and then you keep feeding it to keep it running so it usually runs around $15-$20 if you aren't super fast.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Alright so I did a bit of research and this is what I've found for Pet store wash stations vs car wash dog wash stations (at least for my area)

Pet wash stations cost 10$ per dog for half an hour and they include:
Apron
Leash and slip lead
Treats (no limit) but you can bring your own
Towels (no limit)
Shampoo (2 in 1 / Oatmeal / Regular) but you can bring your own
Brushes (at least 3 different types) but you can bring your own
Cool-air hose dryer
After 6 washes, your 7th is free
THEY CLEAN UP AFTER YOU!

The car wash dog wash stations just cannot compare.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I've used such stations twice but only because my prior residence didn't have an outdoor hose and I LOVED the dryer! Soro was not a fan but tolerated it. He came out SO FLUFFY. His coat is short and hugs his body so it was such a kick for me to see. I'm horrible, I know


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am planning on taking Luna to one of these next week when I'm on vacation. 

Another thing (in case it hasn't been mentioned) is that you don't make an appointment or book a time, you just go and it's first come first serve.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> I am planning on taking Luna to one of these next week when I'm on vacation.
> 
> Another thing (in case it hasn't been mentioned) is that you don't make an appointment or book a time, you just go and it's first come first serve.


Absolutely correct!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

My local places have 7 shampoos to choose from. I love it.


----------



## Caro (Sep 10, 2012)

I got a coupon for a free wash when a Pet Valu opened near me & took my dog. I usually just bathe her at home in between groomer trips when she gets hair cuts. She only weighs 10 lbs & I felt like the sinks were too difficult to use for small dogs. They had special lInes to attach the dog to the wall so no risk of jumping out - but my dog's legs were too short....I felt like she was being hung (& yes I asked..the tub had all the right lengths & I was using the longest one). And the tubs were so deep it was hard to reach her. A milk crate to set her on would have really helped! 

I think this is a great option for people with big dogs or super hairy dogs. But not the best option for people who want to bathe a small dog (but they are generally pretty easy to do at home anyway vs big dogs).


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea, one of the main reasons I want to use it is being able to secure her in the tub. Last time we did her at home she was getting very "I don't want to be here, let me out" even being fed high value treats constantly. I just get paranoid about 65lb dog + soap + water + slippery floors and tub.


----------

